# 2 Hits On A Hard Can While The Can Is Still Airborne, Timed By Jakerock



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Time between hits gives approximate time to get the pouch loaded and ready to go for that second shot.
Thanks Jake


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

ive watched this so many times dgui.

Brandon


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad your watching Brandon.



SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> ive watched this so many times dgui.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

I can't get tired to see your super fast shots ! ! ! !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome D!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> awesome D!


Thanks Fellow Shooters. Glad to see some shooters like this style of shooting, but it looks like it will not catch on.

The whole purpose for video is to try to get others to see the possibilities and the potential. Have a couple more shots to get on video.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

dgui said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > awesome D!
> ...


DGUI, If I may be so bold - the PFS style of shooting has a VERY loyal following. It is your videos (and Cap'n Joe's that kept my fire burning to master the technique through hand hits, fork hits, broken pickles, and terrible accuracy... I consider my blackthumb to be a badge of PFS honor and a reminder of just how far I've come over these few months.

Don't be surprised if you rarely see anyone else wing shooting, especially at your level. With all due respect - you are a freak  I would love to possess your level of skill but I'm just finally getting "good" with hitting stationary cans at various ranges. As far as the aerials go, well I'm just not good enough yet. Practice, practice, practice...

Your contributions to this sport are right up there with the other big names and your skills are epic. Be proud brother.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

i fancy myself as decent with airborne shots but you my friend need to be one wednesday night outdoor channels IMPOSSIBLE SHOTS. LOVE YOUR VIDEOS.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Still trying to get there. I'm close... Here's to a great bunch of bananas! Pickle fork shooters rock.

Thanks, Darrell.


----------

